# التوبة كخبرة وحياة (3) معوقات التوبة وفكرتنا المغلوطة عن الله



## aymonded (14 يناير 2012)

*سر التوبة (الجزء الثالث)
*​ *التوبة كخبرة وحياة - كيف نعيش التوبة
رابعاً: معوقات التوبة وفكرتنا المغلوطة عن الله؛ خامساً: جهاد الإنسان وإنكار الذات
*للرجوع للجزء السابق عن المعنى الحقيقي للتوبة أضغط* هنـــــــــا
*​ 
*رابعاً: معوقات التوبة وفكرتنا المغلوطة عن الله*​أولاً لابد من أن نعلم يقيناً وبحسب الخبرة، أن هناك حنين وشوق في قلب كل إنسان إلى الله وحياة الخلود، وثانياً : دائماً يسعى الإنسان إلى الله بحنين يشده إليه وإحساس الاحتياج الشديد.

ولكن أحياناً كثيرة ننظر لله بمنظارنا الخاص ونضع قانون من عندنا لطريق الله، بحيث نشعر بسبب خبرة الشر وما تعلمناه من آباءنا على مر السنين، أن الله مثل الإنسان بل وأكثر، وتحت حجة أن الله عادل نضع في أفكارنا أنه غضوب ينتقم من الشرير، ونأتي بآيات  تؤيد فكرتنا ونضع الله في مكان غير ما هو عليه بل حسب تصوراتنا الخاصة وما عرفناه من حسابات عقلية حسب قانون الإنسان وفكره الخاص، مركزين على المفهوم القضائي والدينونة مثل الوضع القانوني بالنسبة للمحاكمات والقضاء الذي نعرفه حسب البشر، ونُسقط أحاسيسنا من واقع خبرتنا اليومية المعاشة على الله !!!

*ولكن لابد من أن نكون فكرة صحيحة عن الله:*
الله يبغض الشر وليس الإنسان الذي فعل الشر، يبغض الشرور وأفعالها المقيتة ولا يمكن أن يبغض الإنسان نفسه على الإطلاق لأن صورته فيه !!!
فالإنسان هو موضوع حب الله وشغله الشاغل، فهو الذي يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والأبرار ويدعو الخاطئ للتوبة، والسماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من 99 باراً لا يحتاجون إلى توبة .
والإنسان يسير في الطريق الإلهي ويطلب الله ليس على حساب بره الذاتي بل على حساب عطية الله ومحبته المتسعة جداً، ولكن الإنسان الذي لا يكمل الطريق ظناً منه: أن* لما يبقى كويس وقادر أن يعمل أعمالاً صالحة يستطيع أن يسير في طريق الله*، هذا هو عينه *كبرياء* الإنسان وعمل الشرير في إقناع كل إنسان بالمنطق العقلي وهو مقبول عندنا جداً، وهذه هيَّ عينها سقطة آدم في الفردوس الذي أقنعه الشيطان أنه يصير إله ذاته حينما يأكل من الشجرة مخالفاً وصية الله ....

وأفضل مثل وببساطة شديدة هو مثل : الفريسي والعشار
الفريسي كان قائم بواجبة تماماً وعلى أكمل وجه ظناً منه أن أعماله تؤهله للحياة مع الله بلا ملامة؛ والعشار ليس له أي أعمال، بل يلجأ لبرّ الله كي ما يكون كسائه الخاص. 
فهكذا كل نفس لا *ينبغي أن تعمل عمل كي ما تكون مؤهلة للحياة مع الله* بل ليس لها إلا أن تطلب الثوب السماوي أي ثوب النعمة وعمل الروح القدس
*لأن أعملنا لا تؤهلنا أن نحيا مع الله؛ بل ما يملئنا به الله ويثمر أعمال تليق بالتوبة فينا !!!*
لأن الأعمال الصالحة التي تجلب رضا الله هي *ثمرة الإيمان والمحبة وعمل الروح القدس في القلب* الذي يعطينا أن نطيع الوصية ونحيا بها !!!

*وعلامة عمل الله في القلب هي*: حياة التقوى وقوة التوبة وحب الصلاة وطاعة الوصية وعمل المحبة وقوة الإيمان وفرح الرجاء الحي...

*+ ومن معوقات التوبة :* الاستهانة وعدم مخافة الله، لأن سبب ارتكابنا حماقات الخطية عدم التقوى، كطفل مدلل لا يحترم والده، فقد فسد من كثرة التدليل فتعدى في النهاية على والدية ولم يحترمه: " ويل للأمة الخاطئة الشعب الثقيل الإثم نسل فاعلي الشر أولاد مفسدين تركوا الرب استهانوا بقدوس إسرائيل ارتدوا إلى وراء " (اش1: 4) ، " لذلك كما يأكل لهيب النار القش ويهبط الحشيش الملتهب يكون أصلهم كالعفونة ويصعد زهرهم كالغبار لأنهم رذلوا شريعة رب الجنود واستهانوا بكلام قدوس إسرائيل " (اش5: 24)

*+ الكبرياء* وعدم الاعتراف بالخطية، إذ يعتبر الإنسان أنه قام بواجبة نحو الله ولابد أن يعطيه الله، مثل الفريسي الذي قال: " اللهم أنا أشكرك إني لست مثل باقي الناس الخاطفين الظالمين الزناة ولا مثل هذا العشار أصوم مرتين في الأسبوع وأُعشر كل ما اقتنيه " (لو18: 11و12)
وهذا ما نفعله اليوم: أروح الكنيسة واخدم، وأعشر من أموالي وأعطي للرب وأصوم بمواظبة أفضل من ناس كتير لا يصوموا لأنهم أشرار ... الخ ...، وفي النهاية اقول لله لماذا لم تعطيني وأنا أفعل لك كل هذا، وكأني أتفضل على الله وأعطيه ما يُرضيه ومن حقي أن آخذ منه ما يُرضيني !!!

*اقتناء التواضع الحقيقي*
يقول الأب صفرونيوس: [  التواضع الحقيقي ليس بالكلام " أنا خاطي "، ولا هو بمحاولة الشعور بالخطية، رغم من أننا لا ندرك ما هي خطايانا، وإنما ( التواضع ) هو رؤية المحبة الإلهية التي تسحق الإنسان، محبة المصلوب للخطاة " لأن الله بيَّن ( أي أعلن ) لنا محبته؛ لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا " ( رو5: 8 ) .
+ التواضع الحقيقي هو قبول صورة العبد، أي صورة الرب نفسه الذي قَبِلَ عبودية الإنسان ولم يتذمر، بل عاشها لكي يفتدي الإنسان؛ هكذا يبدأ التواضع عندما نقبل صورة العبد، ولا نحارب كبرياء الآخرين أو نتضايق منها، بل بمحبة نقاومها دون أن يكون لدينا كبرياء خفية تدفعنا لأن نظن أننا قادرون على تجديد حياة الآخرين بالانتهار والتهديد والتشهير؛ لأن هذه هي علامات موت روحي خفي كامن في القلب ] ( رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه تادرس عن المئوية الأولى في التوبة 77 – 78 صفحة 29، مترجم عن المخطوطة القبطية )

*خامساً : جهاد الإنسان وإنكار الذات*​ *+* جهاد الإنسان كله أنه يتخلى عن ذاته وكبرياؤه وأنه يعرف أن أعماله كلها لا تؤهله لنعمة الله مهما ما كانت عظيمة حتى لو قدم نفسه للموت؛ بل الذي يؤهله هو التوبة آي تغيير القلب كفعل نعمة من الله بقوة الروح القدس:
" هل يغير الكوشي جلده أو النمر رقطه ( إن استطاع ) فانتم أيضاً تقدرون أن تصنعوا خيرا أيها المتعلمون الشر " (أر13: 23)
 " إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداًَ " (2كو5: 17)

*وعمل التوبة له شقين:*
*+ شق سلبي* على الإنسان وهو بعده عن الخطية وطلب الله من قلبه...
*+ شق إيجابي* وهو عمل الله بالروح القدس في قلب الإنسان بالتغيير: " و نحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح (2كو3: 18)

*+ وإنكار الذات* هو أن يلقي الإنسان نفسه على الله طالباً منه أن يعطيه قوة الموت والصلب معه حتى يموت كليهً عن الشر والفساد، وعمل الإنسان هنا الصلاة المتواصلة وطاعة الله، وعمل الله أن يذبح الإنسان بقوته ويعطيه موت الصليب كي ما يحيا فيه: " مع المسيح صلبت *فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في*، فما أحياه الآن في الجسد فإنما *أحياه في الإيمان إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي* " (غل2: 20)
" أم تجهلون إننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح *اعتمدنا لموته*. فدفنا معه بالمعمودية *للموت* حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب *هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة*.
لأنه إن كنا قد صرنا *متحدين معه بشبه موته نصير أيضاً بقيامته*. عالمين هذا أن إنساننا العتيق ( جسم الخطايا ) قد *صلب معه ليبطل جسد الخطية كي لا نعود نستعبد* أيضاً للخطية. لأن *الذي مات قد تبرأ من الخطية*. فان كنا قد *متنا مع المسيح نؤمن أننا سنحيا أيضاً معه*. عالمين أن المسيح بعدما أُقيم من الأموات *لا يموت أيضاً لا يسود عليه الموت* بعد. لان الموت الذي ماته قد ماته للخطية مرة واحدة و الحياة التي يحياها فيحياها لله. كذلك انتم أيضاً *احسبوا أنفسكم أمواتاً عن الخطية و لكن أحياء لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا*.
إذاً *لا تملكن** الخطية في جسدكم المائت لكي تطيعوها في شهواتها. **ولا تقدموا** أعضاءكم آلات إثم للخطية بل **قدموا ذواتكم لله كأحياء** من الأموات وأعضاءكم **آلات بر لله*. فان الخطية *لن تسودكم* لأنكم لستم تحت الناموس بل *تحت النعمة* " ( رومية 6: 3 – 14 )

__________________________________________________  ___________​ 
وفي الجزء القادم سنتكلم عن
ملخص الموضوع + علامات التوبة 
هل الجسد مصدر للخطية - التوبة الحقيقية​


----------

